# Source for replacement U-bolts, brackets, and skids - bunks?



## heath (May 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm slowly repairing an old tinboat I bought second-hand. As you can see from the attached images, the u-bolt brackets (I have no idea what these are properly called, just guessing here) are in bad shape and in need of complete replacement.

I'm in a small town with no suitable marine supply store and need a little help:


what are these fixtures actually called?
are there standard sizes?
is there any particular reputable place online to order them?

Thank you.


----------



## LDUBS (May 27, 2018)

I have always liked doing business with eTrailer.com. Prices are decent and they have a lot of help info on their site. Open their site then scroll down the left side of the page to trailer parts. Under that heading, select "boat trailers". Open that and you will see the various categories, including bolster brackets. These are common components and I am pretty sure there are standard sizes.

Edit: Just wanted to add, you can replace the whole bracket or just the swivel part (like below).


----------



## DaleH (May 27, 2018)

Another good sources, as sometimes shipping co$ts decides the purchase place:

www.easternmarine.com

www.boattrailerparts.com


----------



## Old Hunter (May 28, 2018)

I had a good experience with Sturdy Built Trailer Parts in Sarasota FL last year when I had to order a new axle for my Karavan trailer (Lowe Boats). Their on-line video's and their people were excellent help in assisting me in measuring for the new axle and spindles. OH


----------



## richg99 (May 28, 2018)

Add Overton's and you now have a pretty good list of numerous places to source trailer and boating parts.


----------



## LDUBS (May 28, 2018)

Dale hit the nail right on the head. A lot of times where you buy on line comes down to who is having a free shipping deal. 

Anyway, you shouldn't have any issues finding what you need.


----------



## heath (May 29, 2018)

Thank you everyone.


----------

